# INTERIMLAMB 2nd Project Jumping Hour Watch



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all.

For my 1st project, I made single hand bronze case watch. Your support really encouraged me. Really, I received an order today from Netherlands!

My next project is jumping hour watch. Three months have passed since I started designing, at last I completed its production.









Here is the specification.
IL020
************************************************** *******************************
WIDTH : 40mm
HEIGHT : 10.8mm
LUG to LUG : 49mm
LUG WIDTH : 22mm

CASE : Stainless steel
MOVEMENT : Swiss ETA2801 + Handmade jumping hour module
CRYSTAL : Sapphire

DIAL : Brass and Blue-steel
HANDS : Polished steel
************************************************** *******************************
PRICE : -under consideration-

Generally jumping-hour model has a disk-dial. But I wanted the appearance unlike a general one.
This is motion of my jumping hour module. 





When the minute hand rotated in one hour, the hour hand jump to next hour marker quickly.
The jumping action is caused by linkage of three star-wheels and one push wheel. They are controlled by spring levers. I had a hard time to decide the strength of the spring.

























I chose ETA2801 hand-winding as a base movement, because I wanted to build this model as thinly as possible. The jumping-hour module needs a certain thickness. When automatic mov is adopted, the stainless case will thicken more than 1.xxmm. The difference is huge, I suppose.
(The movement in this photo is temporary. Its decoration is going to be changed...)
Brass inner holder has 'Pelrage'.









Polished steel hands, wheels, jumpers were made by my hand. Dial is composed from sand-blast finished brass base and blue steel index plate.









The side of the lug is sand-blasted too. I used garnet sand.

























My wrist is thin. But wearing feel is good!


----------



## haggis basher (Dec 25, 2014)

This is so cool looks great kenkichi


----------



## unreformed66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Very well done!


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

Man this is cool. Great job.


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

great job


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Buddha411 (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesomeness! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex Tempus (Jul 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! I particularly love the way you display the simple elegance of the complication. Fine Work!


----------



## DDimitrov (Dec 1, 2012)

Great job man!!! Really great! I like this watch and especially those jump hour module, It perfectly fits the industrial design of the case. The only thing I would change is the finish of both hands. It's my opinion but if you make it brushed on the top with polished chamfers it will looks stunned. It's always a pleasure to watch your work!


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks brutal! I like it.


----------



## willy nelson (Jul 9, 2015)

great design. really cool. so masculine


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent work and a really cool original design. I can only imagine how amazing your future creations will be.


----------



## gnarkill (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, looks very very cool!!


----------



## samckittrick (Sep 17, 2014)

This is really cool! I love how you have some of the mechanism visible, but not so much as to look cluttered.


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for praising my watch.



DDimitrov said:


> It's my opinion but if you make it brushed on the top with polished chamfers it will looks stunned. It's always a pleasure to watch your work!


I was planning to do so at first. But all of other parts on the dial was with hairline or satin finish. I thought that hairlined hands will be unremarkable.　

The next intends to produce the version with a dial made from brass mainly and blue-steel hands. I will report the detail of the making of jumping hour if I start the production. Thanks.


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

You have a great eye and you're a talented watch maker... I love the blend of the steel and brass. Beautiful job!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow. Nice!


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

I tend to produce another version of the dial for jumping-hour model.
Using brass mainly, blue-steel hands will be fitted for more classical(?) looking.


Working at compact milling machine with rotary table.
Centering...
​

Making from 1.2mm thick brass plate.
​

Drilling some holes for fixing screws and etc.
​

​

Cutting the outline and step for index parts.
 ​


​

​

The blue circle shows a failure point. However, it is correctable. It was just going to start again from beginning. It was close...
​

It was cut off by coping saw. Vallorbe saw has very sharp blade and easy.
​

Fix the failure part...
​

​

Applying 'Perlage' circular decoration pattern by using rubber bonded wheel. The tip diameter is 1.5mm.
​

I changed the jig and applied it on the center part too.
​

Finished in this way.
​

​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Sandpaper the surface. No need to make the mirror surface. 
​

Fix it to the jig and start cutting.
​

​

Chamfer the edge at 45 degrees.
​

Applied perlage pattern to the surface. 
​

This is preparation for sand blasting.
​


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations. It is a great project. Watch looks amazing. Thought about a massproduction?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

You are a true craftsman! Beautiful!


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Fix the dial on the board with a handle.
​ 
I use garnet sand. Commonly it will be used as bottom sand for raising tropical fish.
​ 
​

I drop sand to the dial from above. Yes, this is very simple way. But it is effective.
​

After six times sand blasting. It will be enough.
​

I polished up the chamfered part with sandpaper and diamond paste.
Brass base part of the dial was completed.
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

I made the bridge for holding the jumping hour wheel. Drilled some holes for processing guide.
​

I milled it carefully...
​

​

After sand-blasted, chamfered the edge and polished.
​

​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Steel-made index. After processing at lathe, hour and minute points were made. I drilled 60 holes one by one with rotary table.
​ 
​ 
I will ink in these holes before case assembling.
​


----------



## komokino (Aug 18, 2015)

Great stuff


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Your wards encourages me. 
I am making the inner movement holder from brass. Layered dial parts will be screwed on it.
It is a very simple structure but accuracy is needed.
​ 
​ 
Cutting the opposite side.
​

Making M1.0 thread and two through holes for screws to fix the holder to the case.
​ 
​


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Great work again. Looking forward to details and photos showing how you produce your lugs. I would also like to see how you make the crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

I turned small bushes in the lathe. Some of them is for dial parts. Lever and jumper spring will be screwed on them. 


​

​

The parts requiring strength were made from steel rod. Deburring is needed.
​



With M1.0 thread.
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

I started making parts affecting jumping hour module directly. I have to make three star wheels in different sizes. This is one of them, made from steel. Twelve leaves were cut with 70 degree single angler cutter.
​

​

​

The wheel which was cut off was bonded on brass rod to prepare its thickness.


​

​

Hardening and tempering.
​

They were rolled up by wire and heated until became red color.
​

Removed the scale and chamfer the edge assiduously.
​

For now, I made these. Three types.
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Infixing the bushes to the dial plate. I drilled the holes in slightly small sizes. Adjusted with hand reamer.


​

​

​All bushes were installed. Simple and light work.​​

​



Actually, I decided to change the hand winding movement from ETA2801 to Fontainemelon (FHF) 98.


<FHF98 spec>
Frequency : 21,600 A/h
Power reserve : 39h(?)

Jewels : 17
Diameter : 11 1/2 ligne (25.60mm)
Total height : 3.60mm
Mounting hight : 1.30mm
Stem hight : 1.90mm
Hand dimensions : 130/90/21 (hour/minute/seconds)




Comparison~~~
<ETA2801 spec>

Frequency : 28,800 A/h

Power reserve : 42h

Jewels : 17
Diameter : 11 1/2 ligne (25.60mm)
Total height : 3.35mm
Mounting hight : 1.80mm
Stem hight : 1.80mm
Hand dimensions : 150/90/25 (hour/minute/seconds)

​
ETA movements are too expensive for its appearances and function, I think. I like FHF's old fashioned looking and reasonable price, of course. There is no fear of lift-up of cannon pinion unlike ETA. Additionally it seems to be easy to be decorate. Because both diameter is the same, it is easy to change the plan.



​
The cannon-pinion was press-fitted with the handmade pushing parts. This parts will push and turn brass-made star wheel once an hour.


​Steel-made star wheel and brass one were united by being shifted by 10 degrees.
​
A gap of 0.15mm are made between them. It is because of avoiding the interference of the brass wheel and spring lever.​​
Temporary assembled. I checked that there are no problems with its motion.
​


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

:-! Always a total pleasure to have a ringside seat in your workshop I/Lamb. :-!


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

The hour jump wheel was installed.

​

The center wheel cock needs two stud pins. These pins were made from steel. Its head was rounded and polished.


​ 
​

The cock was screwed on the dial plate.
​

Height of wheels is correct. Wheels mesh smoothly. 
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

*"JUMPER. -A spring so shaped that it causes a piece to jump or move suddenly." 
*Donald de Carle,​_WATCH AND CLOCK ENCYCLOPEDIA _


At first, I cut it off in rough shape from 0.8mm thick steel plate. Then I filed it again and again in actual matching to develop the details of its shape. 



​

​

After shaping to a certain degree, it was hardened and tempered. If this process was left out, this spring parts could not get elasticity.


​

Furthermore fixing the details, and I beveled and polished it. 

​

Thus handmade 'JUMPER' was admitted into the parts of the module.

​


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This project is *fantastic*! _Very_ well done, _BRAVO!!!!!!

:-! :-! :-!

_


----------



## ironmarshal (Jul 27, 2012)

That is a great watch. The combination of the jumping hour and the stunning watch construction makes it a functional work of art. I can see plenty of people being interested in a watch like this. I like the fact that it doesn't look like anything else in the commercial world right now. Well done.


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Lever and spring for holding the hour star wheel after quick releasing it. I have to attention to the strength of the spring. 


​

They and the index ring were installed to the dial. Currently, this mechanism is in order.


​ 
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

I changed the design of the steel hands into more classical one. They may suit to the brass dial, I suppose. I cut out them from steel plate and trimmed its outline with various files. 
​

They were rubbed with many sandpapers again and again. Just a little more...


​

After buffing...


​

Bluing is the next. On the thin copper plate which filled brass chips, they are heated until their surface color will change to deep blue. To heat them at the same time might cause uneven effect. Let's do it one by one.


​

It has become straw color.


​

Purple. Nearing the end. 


​

It seems they were done well.


​

Brass bush was fitted to the hour hand. And attached to the movement.


​ 
​


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Uploaded actual moving video to YouTube.


----------

